# Loco Stops



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

Intermittent problem on layout.

DCC: one engine will sometimes stop at *about* the same point, within a 1-2 foot area. I cleaned the track well and checked track connectors. Everything is clean and smooth.

The problem area is a foot or so in front of that F3 diesel on the inner line.

I suspect it's a voltage drop, but not sure? There is only one feed point on the outer line. Maybe feed power to the inner loop as well?

Before soldering track or feeds, I wanted to ask a non-newbie.

Thanks!


----------

